# Cleaning your puzzle



## CurryWest (Oct 18, 2007)

im sorry if this has been posted before, but do you guys clean the black dust all the time, or only right before you lube your cube?


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 18, 2007)

Only before lubing


----------



## TimMc (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't even bother cleaning it...


----------



## deKeijzer (Oct 18, 2007)

I never had black dust.. could be because i`m using a white diy cube 
Sometimes i take the time to look wether it has a lot of dust in it or nut. But mostly I just spray some lube in and start turning.


----------



## Radu (Oct 18, 2007)

how often do you clean/relube your cubes?


----------



## Johannes91 (Oct 18, 2007)

I clean my speedcube only before competition and relube every day when I practise.


----------



## guusrs (Oct 18, 2007)

I clean my cube only once a month but only just before re-lubing.
I lube my cube once a week or so.
How do you remove the blakc dust?
I use water and soap!
Gus


----------



## TimMc (Oct 18, 2007)

I lube my cubes whenever I start getting annoyed at the amount of friction.

It really depends on how long a cubing session lasts. You might get tired fingers towards the end and feel like spraying more silicone on it but if you put it down and start cubing the next day everything is back to normal


----------



## chue.hsien (Oct 18, 2007)

lol is it the dust on the cube pieces, or juz those within the middle caps?


----------



## DarkArcher (Oct 18, 2007)

The dust can't be prevented, so I just leave it there until I relube my cube. I don't think it affects much actually, seems like just some fine powder. It may work both for and against smooth turning.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 18, 2007)

It's a shame that my White DIY cube is perhaps the best one I've for speedcubing....

My color recognition on White cubes is crap at the moment... :-/

My black cubes all the same stickers but my white cube has different shades of the same colors (std stickers from cube for you as apposed to cubesmith).

I guess I'll resticker the White cube and see what happens


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Mar 2, 2009)

*how can i clean up my lube completely?*

this is a long story, my friend and i have the same kind of cube, and that butt hole switch some of my piece to his, and i dont even know which piece are mine or his, and his cube turns like crap, because i dont even know what did he put in his cube, so now my cube feels like crap like his now, so what can i do to clean all pieces? im thinking of putting all the piece in soap water and soak it for like 10 mins, will that work, i want some easiest and laziest way to clean my cube, glad that is not my best cube


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 2, 2009)

I wash my cube with just plain water and my hands. It can be hard to clean out some parts, so you might want to go outside and use a hose or something that has a fairly powerful spray. Then just dry everything out and lube it up.


----------



## lalalala (Mar 2, 2009)

well what i do is just let my pieces lay in hot soapy water for about 5-15 minutes
then after i dry every piece off with a towel. then i get a Q-tip and just pit it in the hollow spot of the edge piece to get any excess water and dust out. also if you do this way dont leave the edge pieces in with the other ones becuase water will go threw the crack where the edge caps go, and all of the water gets stuck in there and its a pain to get out.so i recommend you clean the edge pieces by hand


----------



## Moike (Mar 2, 2009)

Whenever i want to clean my cube i use rubbing alcohol and that always works great for me. If its the cube is lubed with something liquidy then just wet a towel with the rubbing alcohol and wipe down your pieces.


----------



## Inusagi (Mar 2, 2009)

Does the towel get dirty when doing this? I mean a bit black? And is it hard to clean the towel again so the black dirt goes away?


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 2, 2009)

ISuckAtCubing said:


> this is a long story, my friend and i have the same kind of cube, and that butt hole switch some of my piece to his, and i dont even know which piece are mine or his, and his cube turns like crap, because i dont even know what did he put in his cube, so now my cube feels like crap like his now, so what can i do to clean all pieces? im thinking of putting all the piece in soap water and soak it for like 10 mins, will that work, i want some easiest and laziest way to clean my cube, glad that is not my best cube


ok water... not ****ing soap lawl


----------



## lalalala (Mar 2, 2009)

well you dont have to use a towel surly some of the lube will go on the towel. i use paper(not the paper you write on)and then just rub the piece so that the lube goes off and to dry it.


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Mar 2, 2009)

ok im going to leave it in water, but should i put soap or not?


----------



## lalalala (Mar 2, 2009)

well im nto sure if soap will make a difference or not but you might as well it doesnt hurt to try


----------



## uriel rubik (Mar 2, 2009)

Soap it, theres no problem. That's what I do like 2 days before the competition, and the result is amazing. Don't forget to warm up a little bit the watter.

After the pieces are dry put them in a news paper or something like that, lube all the pieces, let them dry all the night (or at least 12 hours), and after that assemble it and you'll be happy how good it is .


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Mar 2, 2009)

ok thx im going to tyr it right now


----------



## lalalala (Mar 2, 2009)

no problem im glad i could help


----------



## Regisiew (Aug 27, 2009)

*How should I clean out the silicone in my cube?*

Hi everyone, I found some threads on this, though they didn't have enough info, so I'm making my own. One of my cubes has the syringe lube (rubik's), because my friend got a rubik's DIY and I wanted to see how it felt. I would rather put in jigaloo or crc, so I want to clean out what's currently in there. If plain soap and water would work, what would I do, if water got stuck inside the corner pieces, under the corner caps (I'm working with a storebought, so you can't get the caps off). If water gets in any of these hard to get out places, what could I do? I was considering using a blow dryer, but I don't know if that could melt something (doubt it). If anyone could give a good detailed description of what to do, please reply, thanks


----------



## Kiongku (Aug 27, 2009)

I say just put in on some dry towels and shake them to get as much water out as possible. Then just leave them to dry naturally will be best then? Why the haste with a blow dryer. .. just some common sense..

Well frankly, I never really dumped my pieces into soap and water because I doubt it will be good for my stickers.. so i just use a wet towel and got the vaseline (ya not silicone) out of my cube last time manually..


----------



## piemaster (Aug 27, 2009)

Itz okayz. Justz killz itz


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 27, 2009)

You get credit for searching, but you loose it for not searching well. I myself have made posts answering all of your questions. 

If water goes in somewhere, it will come out with minimal effort. You don't even need soap, just scrub hard.


----------



## phillybilly (Aug 27, 2009)

soap and water will probably ruin the stickers 
to clean mine out i wiped the pieces down with rubbing alcohol


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 27, 2009)

From my experience adding soap and water is just redundant. Disassemble everything including the core. Then just wipe thoroughly with paper. Sometimes there is plastic dust inside the center pieces so use a toothpick or something to get the crap out. When you're done, put everything back together.


----------



## Kiongku (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh thats interesting.. toothpicks. 
I should stock on a small box of them haha


----------



## Regisiew (Aug 27, 2009)

Okay, well maybe I should have stated my cube is stickerless. Will just wiping it thoroughly with paper get off the dry silicone? It's important for me to get off all the dry silicone, because I'm going to put CRC or jigaloo in, and don't want to mix lubes. I'm going to put on goo-gone for the sticker gunk, and then I thought it would be convenient to get off the goo-gone in the process of cleaning the whole cube. If wiping down with paper DOESN'T get off the dry silicone, does anyone know what definitely would do that, and not just get out dust?


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 28, 2009)

Well soap and water doesn't hurt the cube. It's just annoying to have to air dry it. But yea, if you are really adamant about not mixing lubes, then use the soap and water method. Be careful wait until it's fully dry or the screws will get screwed. HAH. Get it? Screws will get screwed.


----------



## tanjiajien (Jun 4, 2010)

*How to clean my cube?*

Hey guys. 

So in my last 2 threads I've been saying about my hands getting oily while
cubing. Not only my hands get oily, but my cube does also. Which is kinda 
annoying.

So, I need some help on how to clean my cube.

Answers will be much appreciated!

-Jay


----------



## Tnghia (Jun 4, 2010)

Warm water and soft paper. Easily clean.
BTW: what kind of lubricant did you use?


----------



## tanjiajien (Jun 4, 2010)

@Tnghia: Thanks for the advice. I lubricated my cube with petroleum jelly.


----------



## MEn (Jun 4, 2010)

People say that petroleum jelly eventually starts to dissolve your cube. I would recommend using silicone lubricant because not only is it faster, it also provides a cleaner surface.

I use CRC even though it contains acetone which also eats away your cube. It's not a big amount to actually effect it though.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 4, 2010)

tanjiajien said:


> @Tnghia: Thanks for the advice. I lubricated my cube with petroleum jelly.



If your cube is a storebought, remember to wash away the petroleum jelly after some time. If it's a DIY, bury it.


----------



## demma (Jul 16, 2010)

*How to clean the lube?*

Hi, I have a rubik 3x3, rubik 4x4 and a vcube5 lubed with Du Pont Teflon Silicone. I know this is not the best but i live in Argentina, South America and its imposible to get Jigaloo o CRC.

Now, I order some bottles of Maru Lube and I want to take away the silicone in the cube but this lubricant is water resistant. Can someone help me with this?


----------



## souljahsu (Jul 16, 2010)

did you try hot water?


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 16, 2010)

Use some soap with it, that should take care of it, otherwise you might try putting it in the dishwasher.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 16, 2010)

have you tried rubbing alcohol


----------



## MichaelP. (Jul 16, 2010)

The slime of a four week old banana slug should do the trick.


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 16, 2010)

bogroll


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 16, 2010)

demma said:


> Hi, I have a rubik 3x3, rubik 4x4 and a vcube5 lubed with Du Pont Teflon Silicone. I know this is not the best but i live in Argentina, South America and its imposible to get Jigaloo o CRC.
> 
> Now, I order some bottles of Maru Lube and I want to take away the silicone in the cube but this lubricant is *water resistant*. Can someone help me with this?





souljahsu said:


> did you try hot *water*?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 16, 2010)

I just wipe it off with a damp cloth.


----------



## souljahsu (Jul 17, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> demma said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I have a rubik 3x3, rubik 4x4 and a vcube5 lubed with Du Pont Teflon Silicone. I know this is not the best but i live in Argentina, South America and its imposible to get Jigaloo o CRC.
> ...


----------



## demma (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for your comments, I will try all of it...


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 17, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> demma said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I have a rubik 3x3, rubik 4x4 and a vcube5 lubed with Du Pont Teflon Silicone. I know this is not the best but i live in Argentina, South America and its imposible to get Jigaloo o CRC.
> ...



water resistant =/= unable to be removed by water. It's just more resistant to being removed then by...I don't know, the mucus from a young bull.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 17, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > demma said:
> ...


Yes.
So it would be better not to go against the grain, and use something it's not resistant to, wouldn't it?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 17, 2010)

and what do you suggest?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 17, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> The slime of a four week old banana slug should do the trick.



This, of course.


----------



## Nothing (Jul 17, 2010)

Isopropyl alcohol on a cloth or cotton wool, cleans well and doesn't leave any residue behind.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 17, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> bogroll



+1.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 17, 2010)

Why can't he get a proper answer?

I don't think bogroll or banana peels will work


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 17, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Why can't he get a proper answer?
> 
> I don't think bogroll or banana peels will work



Why don't YOU offer one then?

My suggestion would be use it and use it and use it, untill the lube has worn out.


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 17, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> I don't think bogroll or banana peels will work



What's wrong with bogroll? Cleans my lube up well enough.


----------



## maggotcuber (Jul 17, 2010)

try using makeup remover swab things (dont know wat theyre called ) they get it done very well


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 18, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't he get a proper answer?
> ...



why don't I? because I don't have a solution, but i'm curious as to what it is


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 18, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > dillonbladez said:
> ...



Well okay then. Admittedly banana peels *might* not work, but


Cride5 said:


> What's wrong with bogroll? Cleans my lube up well enough.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 18, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > jamesdeanludlow said:
> ...



Oops, I just stupidly thought that bogroll was something dumb, without knowning what it was :fp http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bog%20roll


----------



## demma (Jul 19, 2010)

I cleaned the rubik and the vcube with etilic and isopropilic alcohol and it worked well. Thanks to everyone.


----------



## Sn0w (Aug 21, 2010)

*Dayan Guhong Cleaning*

So I bought a Dayan quite a while ago. Its really good, however it has started to get quite slow and uneven. I did mess up the tension a bit, and the only lube I used was maru lube. So, whats a good video I should follow when I am cleaning, and whats a vid for setting tensions?


----------



## cyoubx (Aug 21, 2010)

Memyselfandpi has a good vid on cleaning I think, and Pestvic for tensions.


----------



## splinteh (Aug 21, 2010)

This is how I clean:
1. Disassemble the cube
2. Wash in sink with soap
3. Use a tissue and wipe down the "black" stuff and dust
4. Reassemble the cube at a med-tight tension.

And then sometimes I re-sticker if I find the stickers are fading/peeling off badly.


----------



## AvidCuber (Aug 21, 2010)

I clean it by disassembling, hot water w/ soap, and then you get a toothbrush and scrub all the pieces. If there are pieces with holes in them that you can't get to (e.g. Rubik's brand), use a Q-tip. And then hand dry (though I doubt it makes much of a difference) and reassemble.


----------



## clemon79 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Cleaning off lube?*

This is a dumb n00b question, I know.

I have my GuHong, which had some kind of silicone (I hope) based lube on it out of the box.

I want to give the 50K wt. diff oil I got a shot. I put some on my POS ancient cube and I like what it did, so I want to try it with something properly constructed.

What's the best way to clean off the lube that's there? Is it as easy as "wipe it off with a paper towel" or are there better cleaning techniques?

Thanks much!

-- Chris


----------



## avgdi (Mar 1, 2011)

I usually either use a paper towel, or I clean all the pieces off with warm water and little bit of soap. Depends on how clean I want the cube.

For future reference questions like this can go in the One Answer Question Thread.

Also, yay for another WA cuber! If your on facebook you can join our group. Seattle Cubing Society. We're planning on having a meet up next month. And there's a competition next month in Canada. More info about it here.


----------



## clemon79 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks much! I joined up, though I'm not nearly fast enough to be considered anything approaching a "cuber"...I'm still pleased if I can do it under ninety seconds! But I'm having fun and it's fascinating to read and talk about it.

(And apologies to everyone else for the breach of protocol: I'll put something like this in the OAQT next time.)


----------



## Edward (Jul 13, 2011)

*Can you use bleach to clean cubes?*

Specifically white cubes
I'm thinking about doing it, but I'm not sure how it'll affect the cube (I read somewhere bleach can yellow white plastic). Also I'm afraid of what it might do to the stickers. Has anyone ever tried this? Can someone in chemistry give me some kind of theory? 

inb4OAQT
I was about to, but then I decided I need more than one opinion/answer on this.
I also found no related threads sooo...

Please no guesses.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 13, 2011)

We usually just soak the pieces with water and soap. Did you spill something on it?


----------



## Edward (Jul 13, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> We usually just soak the pieces with water and soap. Did you spill something on it?


 
I actually just ran out of the soaps I usually use (dish soap and Pine-Sol) so I'm looking for an alternative since y'know, I wanna clean my cube today.

Also bleach seems to be good at cleaning friggin' everything.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 13, 2011)

Well i dot think you should because bleach is very acidic. I read that it can cause plastic to yellow faster

Hmm. I usually just use water.


----------



## tx789 (Jul 13, 2011)

I wouldn't do it


----------



## Forte (Jul 13, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Well i dot think you should because bleach is very acidic. I read that it can cause plastic to yellow faster


 
I thought bleaches were alkaline ):


----------



## irontwig (Jul 13, 2011)

Forte said:


> I thought bleaches were alkaline ):


 
Pretty sure they are.


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 13, 2011)

The only thing it should do is make your plastic turn yellow faster, cause it'll turn yellow over a long time anyway naturally but bleach will catalyze this reaction of the plastic in air. I'm not 100% sure on the intimidate effects or how much this will speed up the 'yellowing' but I wouldn't advise it.


----------



## Jostle (Jul 13, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Well i dot think you should because *bleach is very acidic.* I read that it can cause plastic to yellow faster
> 
> Hmm. I usually just use water.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 13, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Well i dot think you should because bleach is very acidic. *I read that it can cause plastic to yellow faster*
> 
> Hmm. I usually just use water.


 
where the op?


----------



## Bapao (Jul 13, 2011)

Bleach will potentially turn the cube yellow. Tried it on some white Lego bricks a while back...
Just grab some washing machine detergent if you're out of soap


----------



## nascarjon (Jul 13, 2011)

I've always used isopropyl alcohol and cotton swabs.


----------



## onlyleftname (Oct 1, 2011)

*How to clean/should I clean my Lubix GuHong*

I bought it about 1-1.5 months ago, and it's turning great but it has this weird white stuff on it:
http://i.imgur.com/ZYUYD.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/hEP9J.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/OCYOZ.jpg

Any tips on getting it out?

I have CRC, and I think I should re-lube it, but I should probably clean it first.

Thanks guys!


----------



## timeless (Oct 1, 2011)

my cube is white and it has black sutff


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Oct 1, 2011)

mmm, try to clean it with a microfibre towel


----------



## Bapao (Oct 1, 2011)

If you're on about that white stuff that accumulates in the cube over time, then that's lube residue combined with skin cells and environmental dust. It doesn't really do any harm because it normally only builds up in places where the plastic of the pieces doesn't touch.

If it annoys you, or you feel that your cube just needs a good clean in general, then: 

1. Get a sock-net, put the pieces (excluding the core and screws/washers) in it, and place those in the cutlery basket of your dishwasher. Make sure the dishwasher is set to "eco" mode or to a program with a low temperature. Be aware that paper based stickers will perish in the process, but most vinyl stickers will survive the ordeal unharmed.

2. For screws/ washers and core; put those into a fine meshed strainer and rinse with hot (but not freshly boiled) water.

3. Leave pieces to dry.

4. Lube (Lubix style) and reassemble.

6. Go ape sh*t because your cube is now slower than it was before the above.

7. Breath into a plastic bag to subdue hyperventilation. Continue doing this until hyperventilation has completely subsided.

8. Send me a PM accusing me of having ruined your life.

9. Consider quiting cubing.

10. Notice that you are unable to quit cubing and start using your cube again.

11. Do 20 or so solves.

12. Rejoice!!

13. Send me another PM apologizing and thanking me for my advice (this step is obligatory).



PS. Never try to consume or smoke the white gunk in your cube; it's highly hallucinogenic and makes you see ponies that can talk.


----------



## onlyleftname (Oct 1, 2011)

Good plan, but the only thing is that I have no Lubix.
Can I put CRC over the Lubix without washing?


----------



## Bapao (Oct 1, 2011)

onlyleftname said:


> Good plan, but the only thing is that I have no Lubix.
> Can I put CRC over the Lubix without washing?


 
Lube the cube "Lubix style". You don't necessarily need to use Lubix. Go check their lubing guides for more information.

PS : Not using Lubix may void your warranty.

PPS : Using my instructions may void your warranty.


----------



## ccownerful (Sep 19, 2014)

*boiling pieces??*

I have a REALLY slow fangshi shuang ren v1. I've wiped out all lube (including the core) and the cube is really slow. I think it has maybe some old lube that won't come off of it. what would you guys think about boiling the pieces to get rid of all lube?
thanks!


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 19, 2014)

You definitely wouldn't need to get the water to boiling temperature to get all the lube off. What I have done in the past (which you actually might want to replace your stickers if you do this, it can help get the sticker glue off) is to take warm, soapy water and soak your pieces (not the core though) in it, and vigorously use a towel to wipe the pieces. Do this a few times, and make sure you replace the water often. I have done this with my Aosu and it works great. I would recommend replacing your stickers though, because although people say it doesn't do any harm to them, my Aosu stickers have had some problems because of it. They aren't peeling, but they have gotten out of alignment somehow.


----------



## mkarthick (Sep 20, 2014)

ccownerful said:


> I have a REALLY slow fangshi shuang ren v1. I've wiped out all lube (including the core) and the cube is really slow. I think it has maybe some old lube that won't come off of it. what would you guys think about boiling the pieces to get rid of all lube?
> thanks!



I have a Fangshi Shuangren V1 too. You should pull of the caps on all the edge and corner pieces, and just put the pieces alone in water and wash them. Any water *except hot water* is good. Hot water makes the plastic softer and it will kill the Fangshi. Then, take out the pieces and let them dry, and then using a towel, scrub off all the residue. The residue tends to stick to the Fangshi even after washing. 

This may seem like a lot of work, but its worth it. I so it once every 2 months, and my Fangshi feels and stays amazing.


----------



## ccownerful (Sep 20, 2014)

so, basically just let the pieces soak in some water (with soap maybe?) for a while, then clean it off. That's it?
thanks!!!


----------

